# Sterling monopoly



## mwren (Feb 27, 2008)

There is no place for this but, the sterling holloware companies Tuttle, Wallace, Towle, International Silver, Lenox, Gorham, Oneida, and a few others have all been bought out by Lifetime Brands. The local foundries are being closed and all production is being moved overseas.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 27, 2008)

Interesting. 

Can you provide a source of your information? I'd like to read what I can about the subject. 

It appears to be yet another lost industry in our country-----thanks to various issues, including wages that everyone has come to expect, yet are not necessarily reasonable. Sad, really. 

Harold


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 27, 2008)

This may be true, but I bet those people in india and china don't have to pay 3.25 a gallon for gas and ride 45 minutes to work. I wonder what kinda insurance the govt. requires you to have over there?
Child labor laws?

I think its more a matter of greedy corporations whose ceo's would rather move the work overseas (at the cost of american jobs) than to take a paycut in their six and seven figure salarys.

Of course, most americans are spoiled in my opinion anyway.

Mark


----------



## Buzz (Feb 27, 2008)

$3.25 per gallon?

Luxury!!

We're paying over $9 per gallon for our gas :evil: 

It's actually making it very difficult to gather up the scrap unless I can collect a large amount from any one place.

Buzz


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2008)

is that $9 U.S? And how many average miles does one drive there? I average 36-60 thousand miles a year! my, Some people here drive 30-60 or more miles each way to work, ouch!


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 27, 2008)

according to http://www.petrolprices.com/
Gas in the uk is average 105.2 pence/L (3.95 gbp per US Gallon). So 7.85 USD / US gallon (Diesel is more expensive I used the unleadedaverage) BUt your regular unleaded is 95 Octane where as we get crappy 87 Octane.

It's 4.27 CAD a US gallon here (so around 4.36 USD / US gallon)


----------



## Buzz (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't realise a US gallon is a bit smaller than a UK gallon.

I do around 25k miles a year and the fuel costs are really starting to bite now.
One reason why making Biofuel is really taking off in the UK.

Buzz


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 27, 2008)

Buzz said:



> I didn't realise a US gallon is a bit smaller than a UK gallon.
> 
> I do around 25k miles a year and the fuel costs are really starting to bite now.
> One reason why making Biofuel is really taking off in the UK.
> ...



You use liters for fuel regardless right? so 3.78 liters per US gallon

(EDIT NEVERMIND I understand what you are saying)


----------



## mwren (Feb 27, 2008)

> Can you provide a source of your information? I'd like to read what I can about the subject.



Well, for one I work in the Jewelry/Giftware industry. The actual articles are to long to post, so here are the links.

http://www.lifetimebrands.com/products/sterlingholloware.php 



http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=74141&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1112606&highlight=



http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=74141&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1028619&highlight=gorham



http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=74141&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=849388&highlight=syratech


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Feb 27, 2008)

> The local foundries are being closed and all production is being moved overseas.



Overseas = China?
Thats bad.The same thing happens in Russia. Everything that is built ( Metal producing and refining plants), is built near China or in it. As for me, factories should stay inside the country, or they belong to the country they are placed in.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, mwren. I was hoping you'd post links. Now to find time to read them. I am so far behind in email, answering questions, both privately and on the board, I don't know which way is up. 

Lou----you're not forgotten. I hope to reply to your very nice message as quickly as possible.

Harold


----------



## Froggy (Feb 28, 2008)

I know some guys that are making a killing on that deal,,, they bought stock before the buyout.... I believe they also bought MONA......


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Froggy,
If thats the case then let me say, we would be willing to hear of any industry related future stock prospects. :lol:


----------



## Froggy (Feb 28, 2008)

I i lost my butt on the pink sheets, I stay away from all of it--- Dont care to do the Due Diligence,,,, cats are my game,, and i'm sticking to it!


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 28, 2008)

I found a mutual fund I like last August. It was at $4.40 a share then. Unfortunately I waited until late September to act, and got in at 5.09. It's now at 6.17 (a lot of that increase just in the last month).

This is not a plug, just a sharing. I was looking for a way to utilize a $1,000 IRA SEP account with TDameritrade. I wanted to participate in the gold market on a less active basis then stock trading. I believed and still do that PMs and metals in general are going to continue to rise for some time.

The mutual fund is the Midas Fund (MIDSX). It not only is in gold, but other PMs and base metals also, with rights to buy bullion and to use leverage. It is no-load but a hefty 2.xx% expense fee. It mainly is in mid-cap and small cap mining stocks right now.

Let the Buyer beware! :roll: [/url]


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 29, 2008)

A quick glance at all metal and scrap metal prices makes me wish that I had all of my resources tied up in them right now.
Smart move!

Mark


----------

